# Autoglym #5 Rubber Cleaner Plus



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Tested this out on my tyres today. Got a pair of new Goodyear Eagle NCT5s for the front of my car last Monday, so as the rubber was new it was looking much greyer than the treated rear tyres. So decided to blacken them with the Autoglym #5 Rubber Cleaner Plus.

This product was demed by an Autoglym rep some time ago, and I was impressed enough to go out and buy 5 litres of it which will last me an age!

Applied with a soft bristle paintbursh, and the residue allowed to air dry to product a nice shine. Not much of this product is needed, too much and it just runs off the tyre and onto the wheel which is a pest. Nice small amount and I am really chuffed with the results...





Wheels had been sealed with NXT Tech Wax last week (two coats).


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks very nice Dave!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i hate this product never seems to last and is waaaayyy to horrible to use. deffo a no go imo


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> i hate this product never seems to last and is waaaayyy to horrible to use. deffo a no go imo


Fair enough... I really like it, found it an absolute doddle to use. Seems to be lasting well on my dad's tyres so decided to treat mine with it too.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good! Very dark and wet looking.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great Dave, do you dilute this product? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr Shiny said:


> Looks great Dave, do you dilute this product? cheers from Tom :thumb:


No, I used it neat Tom. Small amount, poured into a tupperware box and painted on with a soft bristle brush. Took two minutes to do all four tyres.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Does this have a consumer equivilent or is it a trade product only?

Looks great btw :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Does this have a consumer equivilent or is it a trade product only?
> 
> Looks great btw :thumb:


The rep told us at a recent mini-meet that this product didn't have a consumer equivalent I'm afraid... That said, I bought my 5-litre tin from my local motorfactor (Autosave) who seem to have quite a few trade Autoglym products around, if you're interested it may be worth looking around local motorfactors for it...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hey dave i didnt mean that to sound harsh i just found it horrible stuff but didnt know the local motorfactors would do AG Trade good thing to know might get some glass polish in bulk as it's working out pretty expensive on the smaller bottles.


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Dave, noticed you said you tried it on your dad's car. How do you find it for sling? This is a major annoyance of mine with Megs endurance. I apply 1 coat, leave it for a while and then a second coat. The car is usually left overnight before I drive it and I wipe the tyres down with an old cloth a little while after each application. Still seems to get all over my alloys and down the side of my car..lol which is a shame because the look and longevity of the stuff is really good!


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

i use this when i come to sell a car, as do alot of second hand car sale places. Looks great, but doesnt last long.

Mike


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Roo said:


> Dave, noticed you said you tried it on your dad's car. How do you find it for sling? This is a major annoyance of mine with Megs endurance. I apply 1 coat, leave it for a while and then a second coat. The car is usually left overnight before I drive it and I wipe the tyres down with an old cloth a little while after each application. Still seems to get all over my alloys and down the side of my car..lol which is a shame because the look and longevity of the stuff is really good!


Left it on his tyres overnight, no sling-off onto paintwork noticed when he drove the car to Inverkeilor and back (about 40-odd miles) and I didn't bother removing excess, just left it to dry. Tyres still looking nice and black on his too, even after the torrential rain we've just had up here today, lasting longer than Megs Hot Shine at least.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

i use this on alot of cars-find that the sling is barely noticeable on dark cars however on my with van i was left with smaller tar like sling-came off easy at the next wash tho-also had the same prob with my dads silver bmw-i paint it on as well and after doing all 4 go back round them with the paintbrush to touch in any lettering etc on the tyres and to remove any excess product-does last long tho and gives a good shine-very black and wet,at the moment im torn between zaino z16 and cg oil tyre dressing-jusst my preference-dont know if anyone else uses these?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

how much did you pay for 5l dave


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave, how long does it take to dry and do you get much sling?


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

barrett said:


> i use this when i come to sell a car, as do alot of second hand car sale places. Looks great, but doesnt last long.
> 
> Mike


I checked today and the 5L tub I have is different stuff. I think it was called autoglym tyre slick. Cant remember now tho.

Put it on my mates car whilst he was round.

Mike


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

superb product was one of 4 i was very impressed with out the AG Pro range, so easy to use, thing to remember is this is a rubber cleaner not a dressing it leaves the tyres looking new for long period of time. The AG rep done his van that had cover over 1000 miles iirc through rain ect and still had a nice clean look to them.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

peter richards said:


> how much did you pay for 5l dave


£35, Peter. Will last me ages as well...



Beeste said:


> Dave, how long does it take to dry and do you get much sling?


I left it on my car for four hours to dry (while I got on with the paintwork), no sling onto paintwork at all and the tyres still looking nice and black today after yesterday's torrential rain that the car was out and about in all day. The wheels are also looking clean still, other than some brake dust, which is contrary to Megs Endurance which I found really seemed to stain the wheels after a couple of days and would fling slightly.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i use it all the time! 
great stuff! used to get through a lot though! but then when youhave to slick up ht etyres ont he forecourt stock once a week (80+ cars) it makes a lot of tyres lol! does last well too! i like it! havent got round to replacing mine yet as i am getting very low!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> £35, Peter. Will last me ages as well...
> 
> I left it on my car for four hours to dry (while I got on with the paintwork), no sling onto paintwork at all and the tyres still looking nice and black today after yesterday's torrential rain that the car was out and about in all day. The wheels are also looking clean still, other than some brake dust, which is contrary to Megs Endurance which I found really seemed to stain the wheels after a couple of days and would fling slightly.


Dave
Does this AG #5 stuff actually clean the rubber or does it dress it? The reason I ask I have some TFR stains on my window rubber's which I have been struggling to shift.....this could be the solution....I hope.

Many thanks mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, this will clean the rubber but not sure just how effective a cleaner it is. The tyres on my dad's car were brown with caked muck when I used it there and it brought them up a treat, but as they are still black I'm not sure if its cleaned them thoroughly or just hidden the muck if you know what I mean... Time will tell there. It does seem to do something with the muck and gunk on rubber, and it is marketed as a cleaner rather than a dressing as the dressing is called Tyre Slick - I just like the way the #5 settles back to a very black look, not excessively shiny so just leave it with the #5 on it.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

£35 . not exactly cheap is it dave , ive got some nielsons stuff which is half that price , ill give it a go and let you know how it performs in comparison.
trouble is with the AG you pay for the name


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

peter richards said:


> £35 . not exactly cheap is it dave , ive got some nielsons stuff which is half that price , ill give it a go and let you know how it performs in comparison.
> trouble is with the AG you pay for the name


I'll be interested to hear the results... £35 is quite expensive, but I was comparing it to the likes of Megs Endurance Gel, which is something like £7 for 500ml and you use more of it per tyre than the AG.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Dave - i've had a supply of this for years, and have used it on and off. I too apply it with a soft paintbrush, from a small amount poured into a plastic container.

I've always been pleased with the immediate results, but have been found it requires careful application to avoid sling, and some time to set before driving is best. I've suffered mixed results on longevity depending on what tyres it was applied to and the make up of their walls; for example:

Conti Sport Contacts, smooth walls - great shiny finish, good longevity even in poor conditions.

Conti Eco Contacts - ribbed and heavily lettered walls - not quite as shiny, product seemed to 'soak in' and longevity was not as good, especially in poor weather.

Gareth


----------

